# Some new shots of my tarantula



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The least demanding/annoying pet in my house! LOL!

This little crack or bald spot on her legs has me concerned a little.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn creepy Sir-

But nice coloration and pattern on her.....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool pics.

I thought about getting a rosey haired at one point. But I'm not allowed to have any spiders in this house, haha. I thought it might help me with my phobia. Though if the spider is big enough I'm less scared of it - I've dealt with tarantulas when I worked at the pet store, held them, etc. It's the little ones that get to me. We had a nest hatch out back the other night and my entire patio screen door was covered in this tiny little baby spiders. They were dangling from the overhang. All over the place. Now THAT bothered me a lot, haha. Especially when I walked outside and got covered in webs and little baby spiders. Talk about skin crawling! I had to take about 3 showers just to feel decent again.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Very cool pics.
> 
> I thought about getting a rosey haired at one point. But I'm not allowed to have any spiders in this house, haha. I thought it might help me with my phobia. Though if the spider is big enough I'm less scared of it - I've dealt with tarantulas when I worked at the pet store, held them, etc. It's the little ones that get to me. We had a nest hatch out back the other night and my entire patio screen door was covered in this tiny little baby spiders. They were dangling from the overhang. All over the place. Now THAT bothered me a lot, haha. Especially when I walked outside and got covered in webs and little baby spiders. Talk about skin crawling! I had to take about 3 showers just to feel decent again.










I'm the exact same way....the littler guys! sheeeesh! I can't rationalize it. I guess tarantulas are more "pet-esque" while the little guys wanna kill me...I know it.

Thanks, AK









I keep offering her for sale and I don't know why, she gives me the least grief out of all my pets.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

How messy is there poop and pee and how often do they do this?


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

never owned a pet like that. Does she bite?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> How messy is there poop and pee and how often do they do this?


No mess whatsoever. How often? I'm not sure, but it's so minimal that most tarantula bedding doesn't need to be changed for a long time.



> never owned a pet like that. Does she bite?


She definitey can, but hasn't so far and is not likely to given this particular species. My former Goliath Bird Eater would have happily tagged me if given the chance. It depends on the species. 
If I ever do get bit, that's it for tarantula keeping for me! But, I rarely handle them.

She's in pre-molt and kinda ugly right now.
This is her after a fresh molt.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What size is she?

I was going to get a smithi, but i got a A. versicolor instead.

Who else here keeps t's?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

About a 4" legspan. Versicolor is a nice choice. Speedy spider!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

WOW i always wanted a mexican red knee but can never find it anywhere.. i use to own a costa rican zebra and a birdeater b4 but dat was long ago.. did you ever have any scorpions? i prefer them more than tarantulas.. use to own a few Emperor's, desert and a red claw..


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks great in pics, but to be honset, I think I would kill a T if one ever got on me....
I am very scared of them thanks to the "Kingdom of the Spiders"


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> WOW i always wanted a mexican red knee but can never find it anywhere.. i use to own a costa rican zebra and a birdeater b4 but dat was long ago.. did you ever have any scorpions? i prefer them more than tarantulas.. use to own a few Emperor's, desert and a red claw..


Yes, I have owned scorpions, and I don't prefer one or the other. Arachnids in general, to me, are just an auxilliary hobby. I do my research before owning, and know what I'm taking on, though.



> Looks great in pics, but to be honset, I think I would kill a T if one ever got on me....
> I am very scared of them thanks to the "Kingdom of the Spiders"


You would love it and call it "George"!

Thanks guys!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> WOW i always wanted a mexican red knee but can never find it anywhere.. i use to own a costa rican zebra and a birdeater b4 but dat was long ago.. did you ever have any scorpions? i prefer them more than tarantulas.. use to own a few Emperor's, desert and a red claw..


On september 21st (i think) there is a reptile expo in missisaga. Google ontario reptile expo and you will get location, time ... There are a couple vendors that sell t's and inverts but two good ones are tarantula canada and next year reptiles. They will certainly have smithi slings. I know tarantula canada sells the smithi slings 1/4" for $35. You can also google "taranula canada" and get their site. It shows their stock and pricing. The reptile expo is on every couple of months. Theres one in september then another in november. Its only a 5+/-$ admission and there are tons of vendors and stuff to look at (and buy).


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm going to be heading down to Mississauga with a friend or two for the Expo. Can't wait!

Definitely a good place to go if you're close and are looking for quality animals, direct from breeders and at decent/fair prices.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> I know tarantula canada sells the smithi slings 1/4" for $35


Pricey...especially if years (many years) down the road if you've wound up with a short lived male. With some spiders, it's worth it just to shell out the bucks and get what you want...wich is usually the longer lived female. Unless you're planning a breeding project of course.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > I know tarantula canada sells the smithi slings 1/4" for $35
> 
> 
> Pricey...especially if years (many years) down the road if you've wound up with a short lived male. With some spiders, it's worth it just to shell out the bucks and get what you want...wich is usually the longer lived female. Unless you're planning a breeding project of course.


Don't have 200$ plus for a proven female. Thats actually a fairly decent price here, but up in canada everything costs more. I may be getting another t at the expo.
Looking at 
L. parahybana
P. murinus (OBT)
B. smithi
Hopefully i can pick up an obt and possibly another 5 gal from big als to get somethign else too.


----------

